# Java auf Vserver installlieren-Wie?



## serv-minator (15. Februar 2005)

Wir haben ein Vserver (Apache/Suse Linux) laufen und müssen selbst Java installieren um bis Ende Februar einen Virtual Classroom zum Laufen zu bringen.
Leider noch nie gemacht.

Wir würden so vorgehen wie im folgenden ausgeführt: 

Das aktuelle, selbstentpackende RPM von java.sun.com/j2se herunterladen und danach das ganze folgendermassen installieren: 
chmod +x j2sdk-1_4_2_06-linux-i586.rpm.bin 
./j2sdk-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.rpm.bin

Hier muss bei Nachfrage 'yes' eingegeben werden, um die Lizenz zu akzeptieren 
rpm -ivh j2sdk-1_4_2_06-linux-i586.rpm

Nach der Installation muss die Umgebungsvariable _$JAVA_HOME_ gesetzt werden 
vi /etc/bashrc

und am Schluss des Files eintragen: 
export JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2_06

Pfad natürlich der eigenen Version anpassen

=============================================================

*Funktioniert das so? Mögliche Fallgruben?*
*Suggestions / Experiences welcome!*
Greetings!

Man will ja nicht gleich seinen Server lahmlegen (obwohl nicht viel drauf ist zum Lahmlegen)


----------



## Sinac (15. Februar 2005)

Ja, sollte so laufen. Vielleicht probierst du es vorher mal über YAST, das ist doch etwas sicherer und einfacher.


----------

